

Ask HN:  Are there any other books like Running Lean? - dalacv

Ask HN:  Are there any other books like Running Lean?
======
redspark
4 Steps to the Ephiphany - <http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0976470705>

Entrepreneurs Guide to Customer Development -
<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0982743602>

Lean Analytics - <http://leananalyticsbook.com>

The Lean Entrepreneur - <http://leanentrepreneur.co>

Lean UX - <http://www.jeffgothelf.com/blog/lean-ux/>

The Lean Product Book - <http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1449319955>

------
redspark
Like Running Lean in what way?

Focus on Lean Startup? More along the lines of case studies and real world
examples of lean applied?

~~~
steventruong
A quick search yields: [http://www.amazon.com/Running-Lean-Iterate-Works-
OReilly/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Running-Lean-Iterate-Works-
OReilly/dp/1449305172/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360564357&sr=8-1&keywords=running+lean)

~~~
redspark
He is looking for book similar to that one.

------
bjinwright
There is also Lean Analytics (<http://leananalyticsbook.com/>), The Lean
Startup, and my personal favorite Rework by 37 Signals.

